

Online Python class for beginners? Karma points :) - gamechangr

Looking for an online python class FOR CREDIT by a Community College&#x2F;Uni. My company with pay for the class&#x2F;time off if it is accredited. It is surprisingly hard to find.<p>I plan to use Udacity and Udemy for extra assistance.
======
zachlatta
Have you looked into courses at your local community college?

~~~
gamechangr
Yes, I have looked all over. I see tons of free courses and some fairly
expensive courses ($2,000 range). I know there are some good online community
college class for $500- $1,000. It's not my money, but I want to treat it like
it is.

Thanks!

~~~
kayhi
Can you share specifics of what you have found?

~~~
gamechangr
Honestly, I didn't write all down. I kept a list of the top two contenders,
because I was looking for something different.

I wanted something that would help me learn ( active teacher vs online
tutorial) and be easily transferable.

Two that might fit your list (but not mine) were the extension courses at UCLA
and Berkeley. Both were about $750, but consisted of "do it yourself" material
according to my friends review. Hope that helps.

